# My Favorite lifemaxxing drugs!



## Deleted member 13325 (May 1, 2021)

*Phenibut* - Best compound for lowinhibmaxxing. Goes very well with black coffee/caffeine as black coffee increases acidity in the stomach which aids in absorption. Take it on an empty stomach in the morning with a cup of black coffee I absolutely love Phenibut. Music sounds great, I get very talkative and in a great mood, very outgoing and energetic. . All this while increasing my libido, having great sex, and getting a great night sleep. Great for interviews, networking, dates, going to bars/clubs. Don't take it more than once a week, twice a week AT MOST spaced atleast 2 days apart.

*Adderall IR* - Best compound for productivity/life/moneymaxxing. Also a great compound for cutting - mogs Ephedra hard (kills appetite and gives you a ton of energy taken 4-5 hours before workouts). Dosing is very important though, you generally want to avoid taking more than 10 mg because that will up-regulate dopaminergic signaling in the brain which is neurotoxic long term and gives you a worse crash. Take atleast 2 days off a week if you are taking Adderall to reset your tolerance and give your body time to clear it out of your system. My routine for this would be to wake up, eat breakfast (high protein), drink a cup of espresso and take the adderall an hour later. I will be productive for the next 4-5 hours, then I will workout, shower, and eat dinner to refeed and meet my daily protein/caloric intake. I end up being productive and get a killer workout in! NEVER take Adderall XR, it will fuck up your sleep. Take 10 mg IR drink a cup of coffee or two on it to increase its effects and use a pinch of baking soda mixed into water to potentiate it. Take L-Theanine with it to kill the jitters/anxiety.

*Caffeine* - No brainer. I drink 2-3 cups of black coffee a day minimum. Great for energy, kills food cravings, and aids digestion. There are even studies that show that black coffee increases T and lowers E. Also great for cutting, if you don't like the taste of black coffee, you can buy caffeine pills for cheap.





*Rauwolscine* (alpha yohimbine): Use 3-6 mg prior to fasted cardio. Helps target A2 receptors (stubborn fat cells) and helps you get more out of your fasted cardio sessions. Also boosts your libido. Decent compound for cutting, although adderall mogs hard.






I abstain from using alcohol/weed completely. If you are using either it's over for you. Absolute looksmin and lifemin drugs that do NOTHING for you.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 1, 2021)

How long does a phenibut high last for and where do you get it?

also is it legal?


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (May 1, 2021)

Toska said:


> How long does a phenibut high last for and where do you get it?
> 
> also is it legal?


Yes it is legal. So it largely depends on your body but it usually takes 1-1.5 hours to kick in and the peak effects last for 3-4 hours. Nootropics Depot is the best source. Get the Phenibut Hcl capsules. Make sure to take it on a completely empty stomach and drink a cup of black coffee with it.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 1, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> Yes it is legal. So it largely depends on your body but it usually takes 1-1.5 hours to kick in and the peak effects last for 3-4 hours. Nootropics Depot is the best source. Get the Phenibut Hcl capsules. Make sure to take it on a completely empty stomach and drink a cup of black coffee with it.


No potential dangers of using it either right?

I’ll definitely get it but why can’t you use it more than once a week


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (May 1, 2021)

Toska said:


> No potential dangers of using it either right?
> 
> I’ll definitely get it but why can’t you use it more than once a week


Yeah it is far safer and less toxic than something like alcohol. You can't use it more than once a week because it is a GABAergic drug and using it often can cause bad withdrawals. Check out this video for more info on it:


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 2, 2021)

I stopped drinking coffee and i feel better


----------



## Posmo (May 2, 2021)

lol recommending amphetamines as lifemaxxing

🤦🏽‍♂️


----------



## pizza (May 2, 2021)

good thread


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (May 2, 2021)

The issue with drugs is that you get used to them and addicted, so the benefits go away unless you take more


----------



## one job away (May 2, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> *Phenibut* - Best compound for lowinhibmaxxing. Goes very well with black coffee/caffeine as black coffee increases acidity in the stomach which aids in absorption. Take it on an empty stomach in the morning with a cup of black coffee I absolutely love Phenibut. Music sounds great, I get very talkative and in a great mood, very outgoing and energetic. . All this while increasing my libido, having great sex, and getting a great night sleep. Great for interviews, networking, dates, going to bars/clubs. Don't take it more than once a week, twice a week AT MOST spaced atleast 2 days apart.
> 
> *Adderall IR* - Best compound for productivity/life/moneymaxxing. Also a great compound for cutting - mogs Ephedra hard (kills appetite and gives you a ton of energy taken 4-5 hours before workouts). Dosing is very important though, you generally want to avoid taking more than 10 mg because that will up-regulate dopaminergic signaling in the brain which is neurotoxic long term and gives you a worse crash. Take atleast 2 days off a week if you are taking Adderall to reset your tolerance and give your body time to clear it out of your system. My routine for this would be to wake up, eat breakfast (high protein), drink a cup of espresso and take the adderall an hour later. I will be productive for the next 4-5 hours, then I will workout, shower, and eat dinner to refeed and meet my daily protein/caloric intake. I end up being productive and get a killer workout in! NEVER take Adderall XR, it will fuck up your sleep. Take 10 mg IR drink a cup of coffee or two on it to increase its effects and use a pinch of baking soda mixed into water to potentiate it. Take L-Theanine with it to kill the jitters/anxiety.
> 
> ...



I don't wanna spend 50$ on some phenibut. Heard that shit was major cope


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 3, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> The issue with drugs is that you get used to them and addicted, so the benefits go away unless you take more


Some benefits are permanent. For example, hitting on girls, making friends, or doing very well at an interview or date because you took a certain drug. If it wasn’t for the drug you may have never done that thing, or done it as good.


----------

